# canada-transport nach deutschland?



## Jungmefoangler (9. September 2003)

ich fahre ja am 11 oktober nach kanada zum angeln.....
ich habe gehört das man dort grosse kisten kaufen kann,die man mit ins flugzeug nehmen kann und in den der lachs gefroren bleibt.....wie transportiert ihr eure lachse,auch so oder wie  ;+


----------



## Sockeye (9. September 2003)

Hallo  Jungmefoangler 

generell gibt es in den grossen Supermärkten (Malls) diese Boxen in verschiedenen Boxen zu kaufen. (die grossen ca. 35€)

Die Lachse sauber filetieren, vakuum-verpacken und einfrieren, möglichst in der späteren Transportbox, damit möglichst wenig Zwischenraum bleibt. Damit hält der Fisch ca 36 Stunden durch.

Falls Du dort keine Möglichkeit hasst auf so viel Kühlplatz zurückzugreifen, erkundige Dich nach kommerziellen Anbietern die den Fisch für Dich einfrieren und lagern. Messt bieten die Dir auch den Versand an. Vorsicht! Der dauert meisst 3 Tage nach Europa und der Fisch ist dann kaputt.

Die Kiste(n) *nur* im begleiteten Fluggepäck transportieren!

Beachte bitte auch das max. Gewicht für das Gepäck. Bei manchen Airlines zahlst Du für jedes Kilo Übergepäck saftige Gebühren.

Falls Du jetzt ausserhalb der Saison, wider Erwarten, so eine grosse Kiste mit Lachsfilets vollmachen solltest (ca.30kg) pass blos am Zoll in FFM auf! Ich durfte einmal 150€ Zoll für so eine Kiste Lachs zahlen, obwohl die ich denen erzählt hab, der Lachs wäre in Ganzen Fischen da drin. Für Filets hätte ich das Dreifache bezahlt.

Viel Glück, einen traumhaften Urlaub und schöne Steelheads
wünscht Dir 
Sockeye


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. September 2003)

Aufpassen in FFM hilft nicht sehr viel! Die Begrenzung für die Einfuhr von Waren - auch Fisch - liegt bei 175 Euro.  Wie der transportierte Fisch veranschlagt wird, kiegt dabei im Ermessen des Zollbeamten. Aufpassen mußt du also beim Einpacken!
Überleg dir also, was du wirklich mitbringen willst. Konzentriere dich auf die Mitnahme von Silberlachs und lass zur Not die Kings dort. Hundslachse, die zu dieser Zeit auch reichlich da sind, sollte man nicht unbedingt mitnehmen. Ich weiß, es gibt da unterschiedliche Auffassungen, aber so irgendwo liegt da schon die Qualität.
Ich wünsche dir Petri Heil! Ich fliege am 26.9. und bin am 12. wieder im Lande - hoffentlich!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (9. September 2003)

vielleicht schaffste es ja noch zu berichten  danke für eure tipps....also würde das ganz schön teuer werden,wenn ich den lachs mitnehm,sone scheisse......


----------



## Sockeye (9. September 2003)

Es muss nicht teuer werden. Das mit dem Aufpassen am Zoll ist so zu verstehen, dass Du dem Zöllner nicht mit stolz geschwellter Brust erzählen sollst "Da sind 30kg selbstgefangene und geräucherte Lachsfilets drin"

Dann macht er schnell die Rechnung auf 30KG * 85€/kg = 2550€ Warenwert der zu 15% = 382,50€ Versteuert werden muss.

Erzähl ihm was von verschiedenen selbsgefangenen Fischen, Heilbutt, Forelle und ein paar Lachsen. Der hat auf keinen Fall Bock eine Fischkiste zu öffnen und Fisch durchzuwühlen, wobei max ein paar Euros an Zoll anfallen würden. 

Pack zum Schluss noch ein paar Dolly's oder Rainbows oben drauf, zur Sicherheit, falls Du einen schlechtgelaunten erwischst.:q


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. September 2003)

Jungmefoangler;
...warum sone *******!? Fange zuerst mal die Lachse, über deren Nichtmitnahme du dich jetzt ärgern willst. Dazu ist doch das Erlebnis des Fanges wichtig. Mich macht das immer ziemlich traurig, wenn ich hier ständig lese, das offensichtlich nur die Mitnahme - nicht der Fang wichtig ist. Es fahren immer wieder Leute nach B.C. - und ich spreche mit sehr vielen - deren erste Frage ist: Wieviele Lachse darf ich mitnehmen? Wer diese Frage an die erste Stelle stellt, sollte lieber durchrechnen, wieviele schöne fertige, verpackte und medikamentenbelastete 200g Räucherlachspäckchen Fjordlachs er dafür beim Billigdiscounter seines Vertrauens ergattern kann - absolut zollfrei. Das rechnet sich dann wirklich.
Ich gehe davon aus, das du es nicht so meinst. Es muß aber in diesen Debatten auch mal erwähnt werden.
Natürlich werde ich nach meiner Rückkehr - wie hoffentlich auch du - berichten!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (10. September 2003)

natürlich freue ich mich richtig auf die lachse....


----------



## Catcher_Dan (10. September 2003)

Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, Dolfin! Zum einen ist es nicht immer einfach eine ganze Kiste voll mit 'Silberbarren' zu überlisten, zum anderen muss man ja nicht gleich alles in Plastik packen was den Köder nimmt.
Vielen Dank nochmals für Deine Tipps, Dolfin. Ich habe, mit John als Guide, meinen ersten Stör gefangen (mit gut 110 cm kein Riese, aber immerhin ein Stör) und darüber hinaus hatte ich noch das unzweifelhafte Vergnügen eine Spring (ca. 12 Pfund) auf Vancouver Island zu fangen und einige Pinks und Sockeye bis ca. 6 Pfund aus dem Fraser zu zaubern. Auch dies sind keine Riesen, aber der Fang dieser Fische abseits der großen Anlaufstellen der 'Labour-Day Angler' (ca. 45 Min. Fußmarsch vom Parkplatz) war einfach genial. 
Da der Sockeye geschlossen war und der Spring aus dem Ozean kam, habe ich nur diesen einen Fisch behalten und der Familie übelassen, die uns eines Ihrer Betten überlassen hat!

Gruß an alle & Dir tight lines Jungmefoangler

Catcher Dan


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. September 2003)

Na, ist doch prima catcher dan. So hast du - einen kleinen - Einblick bekommen. Ich fliege jetzt am 26. rüber. Wo gibts das schon: Kings, Cohos und Chums zur gleichen Zeit in Superqualität!
Hast du noch Pläne in unsere Richtung?


----------



## Jungmefoangler (10. September 2003)

tight lines  ->was das ;+


----------



## Catcher_Dan (11. September 2003)

@ Jungmefoangler

tight lines ist das Pendant zu dem hierzulande verwendeten Angelergruß 'Petri Heil'...zumindest glaubte ich das bis zum heutigen Tage! Heißt übersetzt soviel wie 'eine stramme Leine' oder 'eine gespannte Schnur'! Wohin geht es denn eigentlich genau???

In dem Sinne nochmals 'tight lines'

@ Dolfin

Habe mit Frank über einen Tripp im Oktober gesprochen. Die Lodge scheint ausgebucht, aber ein Appartement ist noch verfügbar. Leider nicht am Wasser und ein PKW wäre somit wohl Pflicht. Laut Frank sollte ich mit Dir über ein Angebot sprechen. Er hatte mir sein Jetboot an nicht-geguideten Tagen in Aussicht gestellt, damit die Sache nicht sooo kostspielig wird ... Du weiß schon, jeden Tag ein Guide, das geht in`s Geld! Auch die Verpflegung würden wir natürlich am liebsten selbst übernehmen. Wie sähe denn ein Angebot von Eurer Seite in der Zeit vom 21./22.10. bis zum 31.10./01.11. aus? Wir brauchen keinerlei Komfort, wir brachen nur Fische...und die soll es zu dieser Zeit ja reichlich und in ordentlichen Größen geben, gelle?!
Wir planen allerdings parallel einen Tripp nach Norwegen und befinden uns in den letzten Zügen der Planung. Dennoch habe ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben den Kollegen von BC zu überzeugen!...in froher Erwartung!

Alles Beste & tight lines

Daniel


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. September 2003)

Catcher Dan

Ich melde mich per PN. Muß auch wg. Flügen fragen...


----------



## Jungmefoangler (11. September 2003)

asso,danke....also mein bekannter holt mich in port alberni ab...


----------



## Catcher_Dan (11. September 2003)

Du bist demnach auf Vancouver Island? Da konnte ich in Ucluelet einen Spring von ca. 12 Pfund überlisten. Einige Charter Unternehmen haben in den vergangenen Wochen wahnsinnige Fische gelandet. Chinook bis zu 53 lbs habe ich auf der Tafel gesehen. Fische über 35 lbs. konnte ich selbst in Augenschein nehmen und waren jeden Tag dabei. Allerdings kostet das auch seinen Teil. Bei 1-2 Personen für einen 4 Stunden nachmittags Tripp bist Du schnell 350 - 400 Can $ los. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und Dein Kollege hat Beziehungen oder noch besser, ein eigenes Boot und Ahnung vom Fischen?!

Alles Beste & tight lines ;-)

Catcher Dan


----------



## Jungmefoangler (11. September 2003)

mein freund hat ein camp am fluss gebaut.....das wird bestimmt abenteuerlich .....


----------



## Catcher_Dan (11. September 2003)

Genial wird`s werden! Viel Spass & dicke Ficshe


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2003)

Und einen  Bericht mit Bildern fürs Anglerboardmagazin nach Deiner Rückkehr!!!


----------



## Jungmefoangler (12. September 2003)

danke...bericht werde ich auch machen


----------

